# getting into logging



## cliobis (Nov 30, 2012)

I currently live in NJ but want to be working in the woods and i am looking to move to the north west. How hard would it be for me to find a job with a logging company?


----------



## 2dogs (Nov 30, 2012)

Finding one is easy. Filling it is another story. Do you have any experience in the woods?

"any" is supposed to be underlined.


----------



## cliobis (Nov 30, 2012)

i have experience falling trees and doing tree work


----------



## Gologit (Nov 30, 2012)

cliobis said:


> i have experience falling trees and doing tree work



What kind of trees and how much actual experience?

Are you looking to start out as a faller? If so I'd advise you to rethink your plans. There are always more experienced fallers than there are jobs.

There might be an off chance of catching on with somebody's rigging crew but even those jobs usually get grabbed up by the locals.

I wish I had better news for you but there's no point in sugar coating it.


----------



## forestryworks (Nov 30, 2012)

cliobis said:


> i have experience falling trees and doing tree work



That's good and all, but it don't hold water over the phone for a west coast outfit. 

You gotta move to where the work is and shake people's hands. But take Gologit's advice, he's been at it since the ferns were as big as redwoods.


----------



## paccity (Nov 30, 2012)

there is plenty of work to do , but your not going to stroll right in to a falling gig. to break in your going to have to start at the bottom work hard and listen harder. if your lucky eventually you will get to tippin something . and like what forestryworks said phones don't work . even though ive done it a while ago, i won't/ cant do it anymore. production wise. i do tree work now but it's a heck of a lot easier than bush work. your going to want it bad. good luck.


----------



## bitzer (Dec 2, 2012)

####, stay home! Theres gotta be some timber left in that state and my guess is there aren't a whole lotta guys chasin after it.


----------



## slowp (Dec 2, 2012)

bitzer said:


> ####, stay home! Theres gotta be some timber left in that state and my guess is there aren't a whole lotta guys chasin after it.



Yes. Before you move here, 3 people must leave. That's the rule. :bang:


----------



## flushcut (Dec 2, 2012)

My guess is dude picked up a chainsaw after Sandy and fancies himself as a timber faller.


----------



## Wazzu (Dec 2, 2012)

You will have to excuse me as this may seem a little rude. When people say stuff like this I always think its like someone saying I want to move to Montana, Idaho, Washington etc. to become a cowboy. It just does not work that way, the people working in the timber industry are the last of the mohicans man. There are hardly any left and if anybody new gets into timber work its because they grew up in it or around it. Plus there are a lot easier ways to make poverty wages. My suggestion is to get work in an area where you can actually make a living and find somebody to cut firewood with as a side job. That should cure any desires of being in the timber industry.


----------



## Oldtimer (Dec 2, 2012)

I never worked out there, but I can tell you it isn't like what you see on Axe Men. It's a lot more work, and the danger is far more real. They have really really good luck filming close calls, but you won't see it coming when it happens to you.
Head south. They have more timber, and more available jobs- most sitting in an AC cooled cab.
Safer, cleaner, and closer.


----------



## northmanlogging (Dec 2, 2012)

hard to find any kind of job out here unless its boeing (also known as boing). The timber market is not the greatest, lots of mill closures, lots of owl nonsense, maybe better off where your at... besides its a different animal out here, the trees are big, the ground is very steep, lots of wet and cold... you sure you wanna come out and play? If so the best of luck to ya, but don't get your hopes up


----------



## Gologit (Dec 2, 2012)

forestryworks said:


> That's good and all, but it don't hold water over the phone for a west coast outfit.
> 
> You gotta move to where the work is and shake people's hands. But take Gologit's advice, he's been at it since the ferns were as big as redwoods.



Well, maybe not that long. Not quite, anyway. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## B Harrison (Dec 2, 2012)

You know you guys should do charters for cutting big timber, kind of like a hunting guide.

Have a place where you aren't pushed that bad to get done and let people pay to come run your big saws and cut down a 140' tree. Work gets done, you still make money and people realize how much work goes into that big fir beam in there neighbors house.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 2, 2012)

B Harrison said:


> You know you guys should do charters for cutting big timber, kind of like a hunting guide.
> 
> Have a place where you aren't pushed that bad to get done and let people pay to come run your big saws and cut down a 140' tree. Work gets done, you still make money and people realize how much work goes into that big fir beam in there neighbors house.



No thanks.


----------



## full tracked (Dec 2, 2012)

B Harrison said:


> You know you guys should do charters for cutting big timber, kind of like a hunting guide.
> 
> Have a place where you aren't pushed that bad to get done and let people pay to come run your big saws and cut down a 140' tree. Work gets done, you still make money and people realize how much work goes into that big fir beam in there neighbors house.



Not the worst idea ever. There was that guy in Las Vegas who couldn't find enough work for his construction equipment, so he lets rich people pay him for the chance to operate it for a few hours.


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 2, 2012)

B Harrison said:


> You know you guys should do charters for cutting big timber, kind of like a hunting guide.
> 
> Have a place where you aren't pushed that bad to get done and let people pay to come run your big saws and cut down a 140' tree. Work gets done, you still make money and people realize how much work goes into that big fir beam in there neighbors house.



The only problem with that is, no one is really cutting big timber anymore. The northern California boys have the best wood being cut these days and that is few and far between. Since all logging on federal lands has gone away, everything being cut is state and private and there's little big timber to be had there. 

Some of the Washington guys are getting a few good sticks now and then but not enough to make a tourism industry out of it. Canada would be the place nowadays to watch big timber coming down.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 2, 2012)

*B Harrison*

I didn't mean to seem abrupt with my first answer to your suggestion...I was just laughing too hard to type any more.

It's a novel idea, kinda like a dude ranch for wannabe loggers, but I just don't see any way it would work. There's just too many things that could go wrong, too many hazards that are unpredictable and sudden and that are almost impossible for even an experienced person to defend himself against.

Most of the stuff I cut is either too big for a feller buncher or on ground too steep to run one. Or both. Not the kind of work environment I'd want to have to watch out for a greenhorn in.

Plus, I don't remember a production job where we could poke along and take our time and let somebody try their hand at being a logger for the day. It sure would be nice to be able to do that but production would suffer. No production, no money. 

Just for grins I called my insurance guy and ran your idea past him. When he got through screaming he asked me if I'd taken up drinking whiskey again.


----------



## redprospector (Dec 2, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Well, maybe not that long. Not quite, anyway. :msp_rolleyes:



Come on Bob! Everybody knows that you've been fallin' timber since Moby D i c k was a minnow. 

Andy


----------



## slowp (Dec 3, 2012)

Hmmmmf. I thought of that years ago. I was calling it, Man Camp. I got it all figured out except how to put trees back up. That's the problem. I'd run out of trees. Size is relevent to experience. Our little second growth PNW trees look mighty big and tall when you are a novice. They look that way to experienced fallers from Montana too. 

It would be expensive to go to Man Camp. There's a good reason for that. But I'd take the crummy to town and guide the guests to the appropriate businesses to get clothing and boots and saws and all the other stuff. 

I planned to hire BUOFs, or younger ones if they were good, and each "guest" would have a private guide.
After falling was completed, the yarder would move in. I'd need a few, colorful but good with people rigging rats for the choker setting segment. 

Meals and lodging would be inclusive as would transportation. In the evenings, libations and story telling by BUOLs. I'd drive the guests to the local watering holes, except, they no longer have the same feel as they did when our community was going full tilt. Maybe in Morton? 

I think I might need to hire a good lawyer too. 

Now, how to get those trees to go back down the hill and stand back up.


----------



## mile9socounty (Dec 3, 2012)

B Harrison said:


> You know you guys should do charters for cutting big timber, kind of like a hunting guide.
> 
> Have a place where you aren't pushed that bad to get done and let people pay to come run your big saws and cut down a 140' tree. Work gets done, you still make money and people realize how much work goes into that big fir beam in there neighbors house.



I am sure the huggers would have a hay day with that idea. No need for new folks to pack some pet shop mice around in the nose bag to feed the owls. Might confuse the poor creatures. Dont need them living in the 2nd/3rd growth stands. There would be no logging then.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 3, 2012)

slowp said:


> Hmmmmf. I thought of that years ago. I was calling it, Man Camp. I got it all figured out except how to put trees back up. That's the problem. I'd run out of trees. Size is relevent to experience. Our little second growth PNW trees look mighty big and tall when you are a novice. They look that way to experienced fallers from Montana too.
> 
> It would be expensive to go to Man Camp. There's a good reason for that. But I'd take the crummy to town and guide the guests to the appropriate businesses to get clothing and boots and saws and all the other stuff.
> 
> ...





:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## slowp (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm thinking giant bungee cords and some gorilla glue, with camo duck tape.


----------



## tbow388 (Dec 3, 2012)

*Down South*

I am sure you can find grunt work down south to start out. The timber industry is pretty big down here and I know they have a high turnover rate.

Needless to say, I wouldn't want to do timber work in either place. My old and broken self has a hard enough time cutting and splitting enough wood for the fireplace every year!!


----------



## redprospector (Dec 3, 2012)

slowp said:


> I'm thinking giant bungee cords and some gorilla glue, with camo duck tape.



It'll never work with the camo duck tape. The dude's either won't be able to find the trees, or will think that they are levetating. Better use pink duck tape.

Andy


----------



## Gologit (Dec 3, 2012)

redprospector said:


> It'll never work with the camo duck tape. The dude's either won't be able to find the trees, or will think that they are levetating. Better use pink duck tape.
> 
> Andy



Quit encouraging her!


----------



## slowp (Dec 3, 2012)

I have a couple rolls of Flame duck tape. It was why my saw won the races. I have it on my gas jug.


----------



## redprospector (Dec 3, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Quit encouraging her!



But.....But.......Aw hell, ok. 

Andy


----------



## redprospector (Dec 3, 2012)

slowp said:


> I have a couple rolls of Flame duck tape. It was why my saw won the races. I have it on my gas jug.



I have to quit encouraging you Patty. 

Andy


----------



## northmanlogging (Dec 3, 2012)

just get a big ole spring and when the tree falls it will hit the spring and jump right back up just pull the wedge out of the way and you're ready for victim er um patron #2... Hel you do it right they won't even have to have a chain on the saw, how would they know the difference?


----------



## Gologit (Dec 3, 2012)

slowp said:


> I have a couple rolls of Flame duck tape. It was why my saw won the races. I have it on my gas jug.



Aha! I _knew_ you were running non-standard equipment when you beat me. I didn't have any fancy tape on my gypo jugs...yeah, that's it. 

I never had a chance, I can see that now. I'll just have to do some decorating.

And, since I made you a copy of my fancy gypo chain vise, the one you borrowed to sharpen the chain that you beat me with, where do you want the mounting holes drilled in your pickup? Fender? Roof? Hood? Oil pan, maybe?


----------



## slowp (Dec 3, 2012)

:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Cedarkerf (Dec 3, 2012)

slowp said:


> Hmmmmf. I thought of that years ago. I was calling it, Man Camp. I got it all figured out except how to put trees back up. That's the problem. I'd run out of trees. Size is relevent to experience. Our little second growth PNW trees look mighty big and tall when you are a novice. They look that way to experienced fallers from Montana too.



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: I see punkins


----------



## slowp (Dec 4, 2012)

Gologit said:


> And, since I made you a copy of my fancy gypo chain vise, the one you borrowed to sharpen the chain that you beat me with, where do you want the mounting holes drilled in your pickup? Fender? Roof? Hood? Oil pan, maybe?



Don't you Collyfonians know about industrial strength Velcro? Velcro is almost as handy as duck tape and haywire. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Gologit (Dec 4, 2012)

slowp said:


> Don't you Collyfonians know about industrial strength Velcro? Velcro is almost as handy as duck tape and haywire. :msp_thumbup:



Yup, Velcro is good. Dull, but good.
But drilling holes is just plain fun. Velcro is just, I dunno, so ordinary.


----------



## Dave Boyt (Dec 4, 2012)

Getting back to the original question... find a Game of Logging class and get certified at the highest level you can. You'll get some great training and get to know the local logging companies. Even if you go elsewhere, having the training will show that you're serious about logging.


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 4, 2012)

Dave Boyt said:


> Getting back to the original question... find a Game of Logging class and get certified at the highest level you can. You'll get some great training and get to know the local logging companies. Even if you go elsewhere, having the training will show that you're serious about logging.


----------



## forestryworks (Dec 4, 2012)

Dave Boyt said:


> Getting back to the original question... find a Game of Logging class and get certified at the highest level you can. You'll get some great training and get to know the local logging companies. Even if you go elsewhere, having the training will show that you're serious about logging.



I hope that's a joke.


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 4, 2012)

forestryworks said:


> I hope that's a joke.



I thought is was.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Gologit (Dec 4, 2012)

Must be time for the Third Annual GOL trainwreck thread.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 4, 2012)

Dave Boyt said:


> Getting back to the original question... find a Game of Logging class and get certified at the highest level you can. You'll get some great training and get to know the local logging companies. Even if you go elsewhere, having the training will show that you're serious about logging.



Dave, we're not bagging on you personally, really we aren't. It's just that anywhere west of the Rockies, and especially on the Left Coast, GOL is considered something of a joke.

A lot of people back East use it and maybe it works for them but out here it's never caught on. Doubt that it ever will.

When you have time do a Search on AS for GOL threads. They're some of the most informative and some of the funniest stuff I've ever seen posted here.


----------



## Joe46 (Dec 4, 2012)

Interesting that this has run out to three pages and we've not seen anything from the OP?:rolleyes2:


----------



## slowp (Dec 4, 2012)

Axmen, which is even better than GOL, starts up on Sunday. :rolleyes2:


----------



## Dave Boyt (Dec 4, 2012)

No offense taken. Lot of differences between eastern hardwoods and the western trees. If I cut a humbolt notch in a walnut tree, I be fired on the spot (you fight for every inch in a log you can get)! Whether you agree with the techniques or not, GOL has done a lot for safety in this part of the country, and is required when bidding on state timber tracts. A lot of people seem to think GOL is all about making a bore cut, but it covers a lot of other techniques. The original post was from NJ, so I figured it would apply. There are a lot of independent loggers out here that hit the woods with no protective gear. With no employer and no insurance, it is pretty tough when one winds up in the emergency room, or worse. I never did much care for the name of the program,though. To me logging is anything BUT a game. One thing for sure, loggers & sawmills in the midwest have hit a pretty rough time, too!


----------



## Gologit (Dec 4, 2012)

Joe46 said:


> Interesting that this has run out to three pages and we've not seen anything from the OP?:rolleyes2:



Maybe he got the message, enrolled himself in a good vocational program somewhere, and will live happily ever after.


----------



## 4x4American (Dec 4, 2012)

my crew had to clean up after a GOL class once...what a mess that was.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 4, 2012)

4x4American said:


> my crew had to clean up after a GOL class once...what a mess that was.



Clean up what? Details please.


----------



## Dave Boyt (Dec 4, 2012)

How's that old Willie Nelson song go? Something like

Mamas, don't let your babies grow up to be loggers
Don't let 'em drive skidders an' loaders an' such
Make 'em be cowboys and drive pickup trucks...


----------



## redprospector (Dec 4, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Dave, we're not bagging on you personally, really we aren't. It's just that anywhere west of the Rockies, and especially on the Left Coast, GOL is considered something of a joke.
> 
> A lot of people back East use it and maybe it works for them but out here it's never caught on. Doubt that it ever will.
> 
> When you have time do a Search on AS for GOL threads. They're some of the most informative and some of the funniest stuff I've ever seen posted here.



West of the Rockies? West of the Rockies?
So what? The East Coast starts on the Western slopes of the Rocky Mountains now?
Well crap, I guess it's time to shorten the bars again and get me some of that GOL. :msp_rolleyes:

Andy


----------



## Gologit (Dec 4, 2012)

redprospector said:


> West of the Rockies? West of the Rockies?
> So what? The East Coast starts on the Western slopes of the Rocky Mountains now?
> Well crap, I guess it's time to shorten the bars again and get me some of that GOL. :msp_rolleyes:
> 
> Andy



OOOPs. Okay, we'll make an exception for you. Just don't start borecutting everything. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 4, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Maybe he got the message, enrolled himself in a good vocational program somewhere, and will live happily ever after.



You know what the first thing you say to a new college graduate?


Yes, I'll have fries with that.


----------



## redprospector (Dec 4, 2012)

Gologit said:


> OOOPs. Okay, we'll make an exception for you. Just don't start borecutting everything. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## northmanlogging (Dec 4, 2012)

think I tried bore cutting while falling a tree once, it just felt kinda silly, so I stopped and went back to humboldt cuts


----------



## StihlKiwi (Dec 4, 2012)

northmanlogging said:


> think I tried bore cutting while falling a tree once, it just felt kinda silly, so I stopped and went back to humboldt cuts



Those two cuts aren't really interchangeable..


----------



## Dave Boyt (Dec 5, 2012)

northmanlogging said:


> think I tried bore cutting while falling a tree once, it just felt kinda silly, so I stopped and went back to humboldt cuts



You think you did? You don't know for sure? Takes a while to get it right, and there are a lot of different ways to do it, depending on conditions. Same is probably true of the Humboldt notch. I'd bet a lot of people don't get it quite right the first time or two. Long as the tree goes down and you're still standing...

A friend described watching natives cut an 8' diameter tree in South America. Three of them went at it with chain saws from different sides. When it started to go, they scattered like ants. Labor is cheap, and if someone goes down, there are a half-dozen more waiting to take his place.


----------



## OlympicYJ (Dec 5, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> You know what the first thing you say to a new college graduate?
> 
> 
> Yes, I'll have fries with that.



The day I graduated from 2yr college I had company fire training and then the forester who does all the fire stuff said load up were goin down to Vancouver to pick up the new tender... got back then went to graduation later that night... :msp_tongue:


----------



## slowp (Dec 6, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Yup, Velcro is good. Dull, but good.
> But drilling holes is just plain fun. Velcro is just, I dunno, so ordinary.



I went into Chehalis and did some shopping. While at Les Schwab, I put the little dog coat on the Kitty Dog so she would keep warm. I ran around town. I got home. The Kitty Dog had been very quiet and had not climbed into the front seat of the pickup since Les Schwab. When I grabbed her to get her out of the pickup, there was the riiiiip noise of velcro unhooking. The velcro on her little coat had also become stuck to the carpet like material on the back of the seat. Ruh Roh. :msp_ohmy: I velcroed a dog today.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Dec 6, 2012)

slowp said:


> I went into Chehalis and did some shopping. While at Les Schwab, I put the little dog coat on the Kitty Dog so she would keep warm. I ran around town. I got home. The Kitty Dog had been very quiet and had not climbed into the front seat of the pickup since Les Schwab. When I grabbed her to get her out of the pickup, there was the riiiiip noise of velcro unhooking. The velcro on her little coat had also become stuck to the carpet like material on the back of the seat. Ruh Roh. :msp_ohmy: I velcroed a dog today.



I havent heard of the kitty dog yet


----------



## slowp (Dec 6, 2012)

Cedarkerf said:


> I havent heard of the kitty dog yet



I am dog sitting. I took a picture of the Kitty Dog yesterday and e-mailed it to her people in Hawaii. Here she is. View attachment 265998


She and The Used Dog were following the sun beam across the floor.

She isn't cold worthy, fetches the tennis ball if it doesn't go into the brush, and has learned to respect the claw (of the Grapple Cat). She's a little bit bigger than the Grapple Cat, but not much. She has been going on our usual 3 mile walks with lots of energy left over. She'll go home on Monday. 

Her people dogsit The Used Dog.


----------



## expertech (Dec 6, 2012)

Dave Boyt said:


> You think you did? You don't know for sure? Takes a while to get it right, and there are a lot of different ways to do it, depending on conditions. Same is probably true of the Humboldt notch. I'd bet a lot of people don't get it quite right the first time or two. Long as the tree goes down and you're still standing...
> 
> A friend described watching natives cut an 8' diameter tree in South America. Three of them went at it with chain saws from different sides. When it started to go, they scattered like ants. Labor is cheap, and if someone goes down, there are a half-dozen more waiting to take his place.



It does matter. Humboldts are used to maximize the board footage of the log length above the cut. And if you can't put it on a dime you shouldn't be logging.


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 9, 2012)

GOL?


----------



## KiwiBro (Dec 9, 2012)

:msp_biggrin:
[video=youtube;GW4aEmhyYE0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=GW4aEmhyYE0&NR=1[/video]


----------



## Gologit (Dec 9, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> GOL?



Either that or he's trying to....ah, never mind.


----------



## lfnh (Dec 9, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> GOL?



Bround Nose Bar.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 9, 2012)

A do-it-yourself hemorroidectomy?


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 9, 2012)

Now we know why GOL advocates are so shrill.


----------



## lfnh (Dec 9, 2012)

I was trying to be discreet 

but, yes. exactly.


----------



## redprospector (Dec 9, 2012)

Gologit said:


> A do-it-yourself hemorroidectomy?



Hmm. I don't know about the "do-it-yourselfers" but I can tell you from experience that when you pay a professional to do it they use a John Deere tractor with a post hole auger, and the needle they give you a shot with is made from 2 3/8" oil field pipe. :jawdrop:

Andy


----------

